# Electric convection oven



## KellyMarch (Dec 13, 2017)

Any recommendations for specific brands/features to look for while shopping for stackable electric convection oven? Most cake and cupcake production.


----------



## Mia Burks (Jul 31, 2017)

Stack-able electric convection oven's are really pricey. I'm using Garland MCO-E-5-C Single Deck Half Size Electric Convection Oven. Garland has so many convection ovens. You can pick from there. You can also choose from Vulcan if it is available in your area.


----------



## jproaster2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Blodgett


----------

